# Chaparrel bowrider rod holder ideas



## Rowlock (Feb 20, 2008)

I was successful in getting my buddy hooked on inshore fishing. He is now contemplating using his boat sometime. Though it is not ideal for fishing, it at least motates and floats. I have researched and found rod holders that mount on bow rails and those that mount on cleats and something fabricated to run across and strap over the engine hatch with driftworks holders bolted on. Can anyone suggest a possible other way (low cost, making at home) to have rod holders on an open bow boat? Many thanks


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Hose clamps and PVC pipe from lowes or home dept


----------



## Rowlock (Feb 20, 2008)

Good thought. Now to loo for a place to attach. Thanks!


----------

